# Let's get this baby rollin'



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Everybody.......

I can't tell you all what a pleasure it is to be a part of this forum. From what I have have seen already there looks like some great craftsmen on here. I have been turning since high school....that's been a while now...it seems I learn more each time I fire up the lathe. I know for sure that there is at least 1 other turner here and he does a dandy job and looks like he has found a niche' for himself. I posted some pics in my gallery and today I'm going to take more pictures of some of my latest projects. Pictures are something I'm not too good at so just remember that most of my stuff looks better in person. Let's hear from some more turners....It won't be long and you all will have some sort of lathe :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Well...I see we're over run with turners here.....

Go ahead admit it....I know that ya'll have a lathe tucked away somewhere.......


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Burlkraft said:


> Well...I see we're over run with turners here.....
> 
> Go ahead admit it....I know that ya'll have a lathe tucked away somewhere.......


Don't be disheartened. This site is still in Beta stage which means I'm still setting up some features and making sure everything works right.
I plan to officially "launch" this site on Oct 30th which means the site will be advertised and a lot more traffic will start to visit.

Look forward to a much more active site (and some turners) then :thumbsup:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nathan...I am by no means dishartened....I just know so many woodworkers that have lathes. They are waaaayyyyyy back in the corner with 4" of sawdust on them and it's almost like if you are a cabinet maker then it is against the secret pact to use a lathe :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

That's for my buddies at West Side Cabinet...who better sign up soon...

It's my duty to inform those guys that it's okay to use your lathe....No it won't bite.....It may sling some bark inclusions at your head :cursing: 
But that's all.......

I like the site and I'm looking forward to it's continued growth.....

The photo upload is very nice to use. I'm used to something a bit more complicated.....

Steve


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Steve, I am wanting to get into pen turning but haven't started yet and honestly don't have a lathe yet but soon. I made a lamp in high school and loved it. Maybe in a month or so I'll have one.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I do a little turning, nothing like Steve's though, if a guy knows what he is looking at he will appreciate what I am talking about...the figured stock alone he uses is out of my price range to have in a pile at my feet (and down my neck, in my shirt pocket, in my ear...:laughing: ) I have 3 lathes (one homemade armbreaker) and enjoy them all they are the most fun tools in the shop, and really kinda relaxing. I have not invested in a quality lathe yet, I plan on it though. I will post some pictures of my little lathe projects soon, I have tried just about everything with moderate success.


----------



## steg32168 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi, My names Dave and I'm a turner!!

I started turning about a year ago on an old craftsman lathe. I turn small bowls, vases. I don't think I'm quit up to y'alls standards yet, but I'm gettin' there!! I do all kinds of other woodworking to (when my back allows me to)!! I really happy to see a great site just for woodworkers and will be here when I can!!!! Will post pics when I can too!

Dave


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Dave...

Welcome to the forum and especially the turning board.....The more the merrier...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy V (Dec 6, 2006)

OK Burl, I have three, One powermatic 45 that needs some lovin, an Oliver pattern makers lathe, and a shop made lathe bed that I can turn a 12" X 96" column for homes etc, I switch out the head stock from the oliver to the shop made lathe bed. But the restored oliver is my favorite! But I dont make living from turning, but do love doing it! It's kind of a primal thing. 
Tommy V.


----------



## Brodie (Dec 16, 2006)

*I'm a turner primarily.*

I primarily turn although I've got a basic shop for flat work as well. I use a 3520A that I've had for three years now. I used to focus primarily on bowls, but now I work on finding new project kits for wood turning.

Here's my latest.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome Brodie,

Is that a thermal coffee mug??? Looks great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

We're getting quite a few turners here and we also have some guys with some SPECTACULAR wood........Looking forward to some more pics of your work. Be sure to post some pics in your gallery....:yes: :yes:


----------



## oscorner (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello guys and gals, just wanted to post a couple of my projects:http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/oscorner/

The shop is an old one. I've recently had the priviledge to build a 20X30 shop with 10 foot ceilings. Thanks for looking.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautiful work guys...and welcome to you both! Our little forum is growing rapidly with some awsome craftsmen.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice work oscorner........:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I especially like the fork....:yes: :yes: 

Welcome to the forum....Looking forward to your future projects.


----------

